# Barnes Tipped Triple-Shock X Bullets



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just picked up an upper reciever for my AR15 in 25 WSSM. I'm looking into reloading for this cartridge and the Barnes TTSX 80 gr bullets caught my eye. I was wondering if anyone has had real world experience with these and how they perform on game animals such as whitetail. Keep in mind I have to keep the COAL short enough to still fit into a standard ar 15 magazine. Any info or suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Knutson


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

my dad uses 200 grain triple shock out of his 30-06 Ackly. He likes them but i am not sold yet. they tend to go straight thru an elk. the last elk he shot double lunged..went 75 yards..layed down and died. we had to wait a little for him to expire. to me they seem to be like a fmj. they will expand but i would rather leave all the energy i can in an animal without hte bullet frag too much..i use hornady interbond and they hold up really well. only had one elk with a pass thru. on every elk i have harvested..the bullet was on the offside just beneath the hide.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

shoot the front shoulders on the animals then they wont go anywhere. breaking bone is where the tsx really shines


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have never shot any of the 25 cal but I have shot plenty of deer with the Barns 52 or 53 gr bullet and the barns 150gr 30cal bullets. They are good bullets. They will open up and keep going. Some hunting bullets open up lose weight and stop.

The only reason I do not use them for everything is the cost. I shoot far too much to shoot their bullets all the time. My main thing is long range shooting and hunting. Their bullets are almost round balls compared to a good match bullet. They are still good bullets and shoot very well at long range but I have to look at cost per shot.

The best-laid plans of mice and men often go awry. Even the worst-laid plans of Chuck Norris come off without a hitch.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

They are defenitley on the expensive side, as far as bullets go. Because of that, I have not tried them yet. If at some point I'm looking to reload 50 rounds ONLY to be used for deer hunting, or an elk hunt or something like that, I may give these bullets a shot.

I've read everywhere that the terminal performance of these bullets is second to none. I've also read that your gun will either shoot these very well, or very crappy. But again, secondhand info as I have no experience with the bullet.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the good info so far. Does anyone know if they are any longer than other bullets of similar weight, as of now I have not been able to find any information reguarding their dimensions. If I won't beable to load them within a standard ar15 magazine I will have to look at other bullets.



People said:


> I have never shot any of the 25 cal but I have shot plenty of deer with the Barns 52 or 53 gr bullet and the barns 150gr 30cal bullets.


What caliber were the 52/53 gr bullets in that you used to take deer with?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Those 52 or 53 gr bullets were fired from a AR-15 in a C.A.R. configuration. I bought them a long time ago and have shot them up. I know somewhere along the line they changed the design of those little bullets. The ones I had were their regular X bullets. I never bought any more as I stopped carrying my 15 for deer. I have used regular 55gr soft points to kill a deer also and while it died very fast I personally think those Barnes X bullets are better.

I like shooting smaller bullets when shooting the X bullet because I can push it faster. While every rifle this may not work for I have been lucky so far.

Chuck Norris' Roundhouse kick is so powerful, that on the set of Sidekicks he single-footedly destroyed Jonathan Brandis' Career.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Faster is exactly why I was looking at the 80 grs instead of the 110's and 115's


----------

